# DNP + Clen ???



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey, just wanted some opinions on this.

I have some DNP and Clen left over from previous cycles and wanted to make some use them. I have never combined Clen and DNP together and was therefore wondering if the following cycle is any good:

Weeks 1-2: Clen 120mcg/day

Weeks 3-4: DNP 200mg/day

Week 5: DNP 200mg/day; Clen 80mcg/day

Week 6: Clen 120mcg/day

So bassically, I will take Clen on its own for 2 weeks, then DNP for 2 weeks, and on week 5 both together. Then tapper off with Clen on week 6.

Thanks!

PS - I also have 4 amps of Test Sus 250 left, and was thinking of taking 1 per week during the cycle to preserve muscle mass (?)


----------



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

Bump...


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

wouldnt run dnp and clen at the same time

2 weeks on clen 2 off, while off dnp on


----------



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

Cheers mate, I was thinking that would probably be best. Do you think it's worth taking 1 250 Test Sus per week as well, since I have 4 vials left?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone else tried this, I still have dnp and I'm currently using Clen...

Yey or Nay???


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Anyone else tried this, I still have dnp and I'm currently using Clen...
> 
> Yey or Nay???


Just mail me the dnp, prob solved


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Just mail me the dnp, prob solved


Take that like as a no then


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I'm running it now with Slin/GH, day on day off. Make sure you have easy access to a toilet on the Dnp days.


lol, sh1t was like battery acid from last time... 

I'm also taking aas/hgh/peptides etc...I'm going to try slin when I bulk after august...defo gona pick your brain when I do!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Take that like as a no then


It's too dangerous, diet and trainings all you need! :whistling: :wink:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

chilisi said:


> You don't need any other fat burner when running DNP. I would consider a low dose of T3 though, to combat lethargy that might come on, from your thyroid slowing down..
> 
> And use something anabolic, other wise you will lose muscle mass.


since clen can increase metabolism by 3-5%, and 100mg DNP raises it by 15%.... i think the answer is clear.. if you want more increase, take 200mg DNP..

you could alternate days on clen/DNP I guess- principally if you're trying to keep overall DNP dosage low- and avoid the build up. However, you're only talking about reduced efficiency of fat loss in this case.

most people can handle 200mg DNP/day quite comfortably (my 87 yo grandma did for 6 weeks!); however most will feel a little lethargic- the T3 helps (50-100mcg 2days on 2days off); but I also find ephedrine helps a lot too. I don't find clen to be as useful a stimulant as ephedrine in combatting the lethargy from DNP.

I know because I started my 3rd cycle of DNP for the year last week at 400mg/day- and I tried clen at 120mcg/day and got the shakes but still tired; 60mg ephedrine a day keeps feeling pretty normal (well its designed to be a stimulant in the first place).


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I'm running it now with Slin/GH, day on day off. Make sure you have easy access to a toilet on the Dnp days.


you'll never go back to running 'slin without DNP now! LOL damn good combo!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

chilisi said:


> It's an excellent combo. Adding IGF-1 for the first today, so looking forward to that.
> 
> Anyone thinking of using DNP, i'd seriously consider day on day off, as you can handle it a lot easier. Keeping your body temp below 37.6 deg. (Ausbuilt i'm to thank for most of my knowledge  )


interesting adding IGF-1 to the 'slin cycle...let me know how it goes; the only think i would say is a timing issue- slin and IGF-1 use the same receptors; I'd shoot the IGF-1 20-30mins before the 'slin.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I think I may just swap back to dnp 200mg per day until my holiday in mid august, need to lose another 2% BF to hit my goal of 10%!! I'm on 50mcg of t3 daily as well. I really don't like the feeling that ephedrine gives me, so I'm just going to stick with yohimbine/caffeine as a stim for now.

Cheers guys.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> I think I may just swap back to dnp 200mg per day until my holiday in mid august, need to lose another 2% BF to hit my goal of 10%!! I'm on 50mcg of t3 daily as well. I really don't like the feeling that ephedrine gives me, so I'm just going to stick with yohimbine/caffeine as a stim for now.
> 
> Cheers guys.


switch to 50mcg T3 2days on/ 2days off- will prevent downregulation/rebound... you could also try for 75-100mcg (higher T3 does combat lethargy a bit, but also DNP does reduce the conversion of T4-T3..)


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

chilisi said:


> That was my original plan. As the Dnp reduces Hypo, i'm hoping it will allow me to use both. Will be running 50mcg after training.


sounds good- i just meant that if you take your 'slin pwo, and your IGF-1, i'd do the IGF-1 first, wait 20min then do the 'slin, then 15mins later, shake.

'slin is cheap, IGF-1 expensive, so I'd try and make sure the two don't compete for receptors..


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> since clen can increase metabolism by 3-5%, and 100mg DNP raises it by 15%.... i think the answer is clear.. if you want more increase, take 200mg DNP..
> 
> you could alternate days on clen/DNP I guess- principally if you're trying to keep overall DNP dosage low- and avoid the build up. However, you're only talking about reduced efficiency of fat loss in this case.
> 
> ...


what results did she get out of interest?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> what results did she get out of interest?


she lost a dress size, which was what she was hoping for, while actually eating more (improved her diet- she was constanly starving herself trying to drop fat, but in 5 years she never managed to reduce her size- this way she was eating more meat and more fruit, and still dropped a dress size- she was over the moon).

notably all the loss in body came from her stomach area, and she finally felt comfortable wearing a pair of flat fronted pants which she was really wanting to do.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> wouldnt run dnp and clen at the same time
> 
> 2 weeks on clen 2 off, while off dnp on


Why not? It's actually very effective including eph/caffeine or clen in there for many reasons. This may sound like bro-science, but the stimulants will increase fat mobilisation and should work very well with the DNP. The best effects of an EC (eph, caffeine) stack however are the reduced appetite/ carb cravings, and reduced lethargy. I would never run DNP without an EC stack in future - there's just so many benefits. I'm not the biggest fan of clen but that works too.



Cosmic_Dreamer said:


> Cheers mate, I was thinking that would probably be best. Do you think it's worth taking 1 250 Test Sus per week as well, since I have 4 vials left?


Couldn't hurt.



chilisi said:


> You don't need any other fat burner when running DNP. I would consider a low dose of T3 though, to combat lethargy that might come on, from your thyroid slowing down..
> 
> And use something anabolic, other wise you will lose muscle mass.


The slightly reduced thyroid should be fairly insignificant mate, and the research suggests that the drop isn't that severe. Personally just an EC stack and 400mg DNP has never steered me wrong.



chilisi said:


> It's an excellent combo. Adding IGF-1 for the first today, so looking forward to that.
> 
> Anyone thinking of using DNP, i'd seriously consider day on day off, as you can handle it a lot easier. Keeping your body temp below 37.6 deg. (Ausbuilt i'm to thank for most of my knowledge  )


I'm not sure one day on, one day off would be the best idea. I mean the half-life is 36 hours anyway, and DNP takes a while to accumulate in your system. I'm not saying it wouldn't still work, but I couldn't see the point in it. 200mg a day would be better than 400mg EOD IMO.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> wouldnt run dnp and clen at the same time
> 
> 2 weeks on clen 2 off, while off dnp on





Cosmic_Dreamer said:


> Cheers mate, I was thinking that would probably be best. Do you think it's worth taking 1 250 Test Sus per week as well, since I have 4 vials left?





chilisi said:


> You don't need any other fat burner when running DNP. I would consider a low dose of T3 though, to combat lethargy that might come on, from your thyroid slowing down..
> 
> And use something anabolic, other wise you will lose muscle mass.





ausbuilt said:


> she lost a dress size, which was what she was hoping for, while actually eating more (improved her diet- she was constanly starving herself trying to drop fat, but in 5 years she never managed to reduce her size- this way she was eating more meat and more fruit, and still dropped a dress size- she was over the moon).
> 
> notably all the loss in body came from her stomach area, and she finally felt comfortable wearing a pair of flat fronted pants which she was really wanting to do.


I couldn't imagine an 87-year-old giving a fcuk about how they look PMSL! I'd have thought at that age you'd mainly just worry about living day to day. My grandma's 96 and I think having abs is the last thing on her mind lol!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> The slightly reduced thyroid should be fairly insignificant mate, and the research suggests that the drop isn't that severe. Personally just an EC stack and 400mg DNP has never steered me wrong.
> 
> i agree- but i use the ECA stack simply to overcome the lethargy! i don't think it adds much fat loss to the 400mg DNP (my current "low" dose)
> 
> I'm not sure one day on, one day off would be the best idea. I mean the half-life is 36 hours anyway, and DNP takes a while to accumulate in your system. I'm not saying it wouldn't still work, but I couldn't see the point in it. 200mg a day would be better than 400mg EOD IMO.


 well actually, if you do the calculation, your dose would still be reduced considering that there would be only a 12 hour overlap of half-life. However, the issue of the actual half life of DNP is not clear- I'm suspecting its not 36 hours, but in fact somewhere in the 12-24 hour mark- simply the heat is not apparant (nor measurable) in the 24-30hour mark when i've measured myself.

Also, when i was doing the 1500mg/day, my total dose with a 36 hour half life should have had far worse side effects apart from profuse sweating; consequently I think the half life is less than 24 hours, but greater than 12 hours.

I'd be happy if someone pointed me to a definitive half life (biological).



AlasTTTair said:


> I couldn't imagine an 87-year-old giving a fcuk about how they look PMSL! I'd have thought at that age you'd mainly just worry about living day to day. My grandma's 96 and I think having abs is the last thing on her mind lol!


oddly, my gran shows vanity runs in the family  she wasn't after abs, but a "flatter" stomach; mind you she's the first to call me fat when i don't have my abs, and i sit down on the sofa and she sees a "roll" on my midsection!

BTW. AlasTTTair, i know you've been doing some extra research on the subject, so if you've any studies on the half life, I'd been very keen to read them!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

sounds like my nan!

ausbuilt, any idea on shelflife of dnp, if u had some thats 4 years old would u use it?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> sounds like my nan!
> 
> ausbuilt, any idea on shelflife of dnp, if u had some thats 4 years old would u use it?


stuff lasts for years. Even prescription drugs do- the expiry date is when the potency reduces to 90%..

I wouldn't have a problem with 4 yo.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> stuff lasts for years. Even prescription drugs do- the expiry date is when the potency reduces to 90%..
> 
> I wouldn't have a problem with 4 yo.


cheers mate


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> BTW. AlasTTTair, i know you've been doing some extra research on the subject, so if you've any studies on the half life, I'd been very keen to read them!


I'm just at my dad's house atm mate, but when I get back to liv I'll look over the papers. I think a couple of them did offer figures, but it's such a huge shame that the FDA has prevented research being carried out for the last 70+ years...thin about the advancements that could have been made! The reason for outlawing human research was because they deemed DNP too dangerous for a "benign" condition such as obesity, but if it's so benign then why does every other programme claim how dangerous obesity is?! IMO just another example of how powerful the pharmaceutical company is, but that's just an assertion.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

chilisi said:


> I didn't notice any energy increase when I added T3 to be honest, but I haven't noticed any Lethargy when cycling with Slin either.
> 
> I'd only suggest T3 as Clen/Eph can give off shakes, insomnia etc and more sides like that are the last thing you need when on DNP.


Yeah clen shakes are a pain but I never get them from eph. Insomnia only really occurs if you take them late in the day - if you're taking eph at 6pm you deserve to get insomnia lol!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

chilisi said:


> That is very true
> 
> How do you run your DNP mate and how do you find the sides?


IMO an optimal way to run it is following an intermittent fasting protocol, eating all my food and taking all my DNP in the evening. This is purely to massively reduce sides during the day - it shouldn't affect results. Basically, take 30-90mg eph and 200-600mg caffeine a day, spaced a few hours apart, finishing at least 6 hours before bed; take 200-600mg DNP a day (start on 200mg if it's your first time - I very rarely go to 600mg and I'd NEVER go over it); eat clean carbs to avoid sides; eat 500cals below maintenance; do 30 mins cardio 3xPW; train a couple of times. Job done!

If you're working a full time job this will be damn near impossible though. I wasn't working when doing these sorts of cycles. If you work (which most will), stick with 200-300mg DNP a day and a lower dose of EC and run until all the fat is off. If you dropped cals more you may even get similar results, but if you keep everything else the same it'll just take a bit longer to see the results. I.e. 200mg will be loads less sides than 400mg, but will probs work about half as quickly. This is the only way to do a work-friendly cycle IMO, and you'll still need EC to get through the day IMO. Thyroid output should also not be hugely affected at this dose, so there's probs not much need to t3 supplementation either (I've never thrown in t3 with it though).


----------

